

Ask HN: Who's Hiring Data Scientists? - abuiles

Same dynamics of "who's hiring" that you all know but focused on data scientists.
======
achompas
We are! Crossposted from this month's hiring thread:

Knewton (Union Square, NYC, full-time) is hiring for the following: ->
Software Engineer -> Infrastructure Software Engineer -> Data Scientist ->
Adaptive Instruction Analyst

<http://www.knewton.com/jobs/>

=====

Knewton is building the world's most powerful adaptive learning engine, with
the goal of making personalized and engaging education available to all.
Knewton has been recognized as a Technology Pioneer for 2011 by the World
Economic Forum in Davos and one of the top 25 best places to work by Crain’s
New York Business. This is an outstanding opportunity to work with and learn
from the world's best engineers and data scientists.

=====

On a personal note: working for us means you'll get free dinner, drinks,
coffee, the benefits you'd expect from a mature company (health/dental/vision,
group deals on gym memberships, 401(k)), and the great perks you'd expect from
a small company (our ping-pong tournament starts next week, our happy hours
start every Friday at 5:01pm, and our vacation policy is limitless). We're
also pretty flexible about getting work done. We all work remotely to some
degree (I work from Miami every other month, and we have devs in Hawaii and
Colorado), and those on our team who weren't impacted by Sandy are working at
coffee shops, libraries, and apartments across the five boroughs.

Feel free to ask me any questions @achompas on Twitter.

------
triggit
San Francisco (SOMA: Full time) Triggit is looking for one really smart Data
Scientist. The posting is not live yet, so if you are interested in working
with real time data, email Joanne@triggit.com. Hadoop and HIVE experience is
required.

